# searching breeding lines



## basilis zaharioudakis (Nov 25, 2012)

hello everyone.
i have a question if you can help me.i am in love with mechelaars!
and i am searching for bloodlines.and i was wondering if anybody knows bllodlines witch geneticly have no big bone structure,so be fast and agiltity and extreme prey drives.
thanks


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

basilis zaharioudakis said:


> hello everyone.
> i have a question if you can help me.i am in love with mechelaars!
> and i am searching for bloodlines.and i was wondering if anybody knows bllodlines witch geneticly have no big bone structure,so be fast and agiltity and extreme prey drives.
> thanks



Welcome!

Please don't forget your intro post here:
http://www.WorkingDogForum.com/vBulletin/f20/


Thank you!


----------

